# LeaseWeb wipes MegaUploads data!



## Reece-DM (Jun 19, 2013)

Also in the news...

*Kim Dotcom: All Megaupload servers 'wiped out without warning in data massacre*

Kim Dotcom has accused the US government and Leaseweb, one of the hosting providers of former file-sharing site Megaupload, of deleting millions of personal files "without warning."



> #Leaseweb has NOT warned us about deleting #Megaupload servers. They informed us TODAY that servers were deleted on February 1st, 2013.



The information stored on the dormant servers


----------



## Daniel (Jun 19, 2013)

If they were not paying the bill and the contract has been terminated, LeaseWeb has no reason to keep the data on that hardware.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Jun 19, 2013)

Daniel said:


> If they were not paying the bill and the contract has been terminated, LeaseWeb has no reason to keep the data on that hardware.


Unless they had a legally binding court order however as that is unlikely they have a business to run and it is not their responsibility to keep the data for an undefined period of time.


----------



## Reece-DM (Jun 19, 2013)

Daniel said:


> If they were not paying the bill and the contract has been terminated, LeaseWeb has no reason to keep the data on that hardware.


Of course, that's how many of us operate and considering the quantity of servers involved here I'm surprised they wasn't shut off sooner. rather than in February.

But there also comes into consideration LW was aware of the current situation Megaupload/Kim were in and with assets being siezed by the US obviously didn't help.

One thing I am wondering: We all know that Kim may of got his money seized but that was over a year ago and he was given money back along with the re-launch of "Mega" he sure has made a few quid since then. So why didn't he look at paying the bills for his H/W which are "So valuable" to him and Megauploads clients. and lastly he's blaming Leaseweb, I'd give LW a big fat high five to be honest.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 19, 2013)

Reece said:


> Of course, that's how many of us operate and considering the quantity of servers involved here I'm surprised they wasn't shut off sooner. rather than in February.
> 
> But there also comes into consideration LW was aware of the current situation Megaupload/Kim were in and with assets being siezed by the US obviously didn't help.
> 
> One thing I am wondering: We all know that Kim may of got his money seized but that was over a year ago and he was given money back along with the re-launch of "Mega" he sure has made a few quid since then. So why didn't he look at paying the bills for his H/W which are "So valuable" to him and Megauploads clients. and lastly he's blaming Leaseweb, I'd give LW a big fat high five to be honest.


I wonder if LeaseWeb actually scrubbed the drives or just re-partitioned them. If its the latter, I would love to be a LeaseWeb customer who gets one.


----------



## texteditor (Jun 19, 2013)

Data massacre, eh?

Really going all the way with the hyperbole there


----------



## Otakumatic (Jun 19, 2013)

LeaseWeb, the same one who was forced to shut down torrent sites because of BREIN (their equivalent of the RIAA)?

I don't condone piracy but that's just dumb, using LeaseWeb for a file uploading site.


----------



## kaniini (Jun 20, 2013)

Daniel said:


> I wonder if LeaseWeb actually scrubbed the drives or just re-partitioned them. If its the latter, I would love to be a LeaseWeb customer who gets one.


Hmm, maybe I should buy a couple of LeaseWeb servers and see what I get on the drives...

I suspect a lot of dedi providers play fast and loose with wiping data actually.  I have gotten drives that had valid filesystems on them before from some providers.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 20, 2013)

kaniini said:


> Hmm, maybe I should buy a couple of LeaseWeb servers and see what I get on the drives...
> 
> I suspect a lot of dedi providers play fast and loose with wiping data actually.  I have gotten drives that had valid filesystems on them before from some providers.


The only time I've ever got a drive with a mountable filesystem of a previous customer was a datashack drive.


----------



## Hitakashi (Jun 20, 2013)

Here's something with more info and a reply from leasewebs.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2013/jun/20/kim-dotcom-leaseweb-megaupload-data-internet


Edit: Changed link to desktop version.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 20, 2013)

Hitakashi said:


> Here's something with more info and a reply from leasewebs.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2013/jun/20/kim-dotcom-leaseweb-megaupload-data-internet
> 
> ...


Could they have chosen a more ghoulish looking photo of Kim for that article? My god.


----------



## texteditor (Jun 20, 2013)

Daniel said:


> The only time I've ever got a drive with a mountable filesystem of a previous customer was a datashack drive.


Gppd to know for whenever I cancel


----------

